# 05 Altima Fog Light Plastic Cover



## railroadfan (Dec 22, 2010)

Heard a loud crack and the plastic/glass cover broke on my passenger fog light. The bulb still works, but am wondering if I have to buy a whole new assembly or is there some way to just replace the plastic/glass cover. Any ideas?

p.s. nice emoticons, I'm a :newbie: so :givebeer:


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

railroadfan said:


> Heard a loud crack and the plastic/glass cover broke on my passenger fog light. The bulb still works, but am wondering if I have to buy a whole new assembly or is there some way to just replace the plastic/glass cover. Any ideas?
> 
> p.s. nice emoticons, I'm a :newbie: so :givebeer:


your going to have to replace the whole light and for the $20 it will cost you on ebay its worth it..my pass side is chipped and lets water in the bulb worked for like 2 weeks then burned out..i guess its a pretty common thing its just weird they are always the passenger side


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They run about $150 from Nissan.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

smj999smj said:


> They run about $150 from Nissan.




who the fuck would buy a fog light from the dealer!?!?!?! ESPECIALLY at that price..that was a waste of a post


----------

